# Looking for a good VPN !! HELP !



## PatrickSel

Hello I just arrived in Shanghai for 1 year. I need a VPN quickly and I wanted to know if some of you guys have good one to recommend to me ? Thanks!


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

Hi 

I have used Express VPN for the past 5 years in China and never had a problem with it. It costs less than 9 US Dollars a month.

Free ones are unreliable but myself and many others are using Expressvpn..Just google that name.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Southerncalm

i reccomend the pay VPN's
stay away from the free ones as they are the ones often associated with ID theft etc
there was alot about many of the free ones and their association with a Nigerian prince that died and needs a guy to wash the money 
I use strong vpn and travel to many countries
NEVER had a problem, and never a fear while doing my banking while traveling
Most VPN's wont let you do illegal downloading or torrents
if you do that type thing get 2 accounts
pay for keeping things safe and maybe a free one ON A SEPARATE PC for your downloads via a separate VPN service

Expat since 78


----------



## badsector

vyprvpn seems popular


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

The beauty of ExpressVPN is that if it ever gets temporarily blocked they have an alternative readily available.

They even have alternatives for whichever part of China you are in.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Southerncalm

i use strong VPN for many years in many countries, they have so many alternate I.P ready to go i have never had an issues either


----------



## Vincent China

Astrill VPN
$6/month
Efficient


----------



## GultMedia

Just use HotSpot Shield, it's made by Anchor Shield, or something like that. It's free and works great, I use it. What are you trying to access? FB, Tw, YouTube? It won't slow your computer down for those. The free version has ads but get adblock (also free) and you're all set. Completely free and good quality for the cost.

-C


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

Hotspot Shield’s service offerings are relatively straightforward. There is a free, ad-supported version available with limited functionality, and an “Elite” version available to subscribers. The paid version is offered on two payment models. The first is an annual subscription at $29.95, with credit / debit or PayPal payment options.

What are the limitations on the functionality of the free version?

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## GultMedia

Besides the ads, which are easily blocked with free adblock, I think there's a 100mb per month (?) download limit. I've run into it once so I don't remember much. I rarely come close to that limit but I'm less dependent on my VPN.

The other one my friends use is Astrill. It's not free but if you pay per the year it's pretty cheap and EVERYONE and their mom uses Astrill. Just FYI, once in a random while China will hack Astrill, but Astrill will have it up in a few hours. It'd be funnier if it didn't interfere with us so much.

cheers
-C


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

I think I will stick with Express VPN if ever it goes down the there is an alternative available in seconds. Plus I can choose which one of dozens of countries I get an IP address for.

I get British TV live that way. Well worth the price I pay. 

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Madxy

Hey, I used boxpn and never had a problem with it. Think it cost me about $22 USD when I purchased it a few months back. Also has a really high level of encryption.


----------



## TylerWilliams

Personally, I have a VPS that I use for webhosting and similar and it also runs a private VPN service for me. For backup I have Pure VPN, they have servers all around the world and unbeatable prices.

My friend sent me a list on Google Docs you can check it out at:

docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApB_HapSTLfVdGdzZ1M3b1FjdGRyMzROcDUzY185dFE&usp=drive_web#gid=9

Regards,


----------



## TomU

Well one of my friend in China start a vpn service recently, you can also try that, khanvpn.com, its in promotion with 1 dollar for first month.

One advantage of this small team is they been China for over10 years. And thry are IT experts know GFW works. Trust me, many westrn vpn sites and services are blocked in China.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

TomU said:


> Well one of my friend in China start a vpn service recently, you can also try that, khanvpn.com, its in promotion with 1 dollar for first month.
> 
> One advantage of this small team is they been China for over10 years. And thry are IT experts know GFW works. Trust me, many westrn vpn sites and services are blocked in China.


I have been here over 5 years now and I have never had Express VPN blocked.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## Vincent China

Zhongshan Billy said:


> I have been here over 5 years now and I have never had Express VPN blocked.
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


Yes, same with Astrill, never blocked in China during the past 5 years


----------



## Dragonchan

Strong VPN is expensive but reliable. Never let me down


----------



## bean481

Likewise ExpressVPN


----------



## TheGuardan

I have both Astrill and VPNinja

I prefer Astrill though.


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

TheGuardan said:


> I have both Astrill and VPNinja
> 
> I prefer Astrill though.


But which of these two currently work best in China as I see your in South Africa now?

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## TheGuardan

When I was there I used Astrill most of the time but you need the "Stealth" mode option. I used the other as backup.


----------



## martinokiac5

Zhongshan Billy said:


> But which of these two currently work best in China as I see your in South Africa now?
> 
> Zhongshan Billy


shayujsq.org


when yo in rome, do as the romans do


----------



## AndrewBly

*VPN in China*

I love Strong's VPN, and have been using them a happily for a year. With their app they make it easy to switch locations and they have so many options for what package to use. I live in Shanghai byt eh way and generally the internet where I live is not the best. It is better with a VPN, and this one is the best I've found.


----------



## AndrewBly

*VPN in China*

I love Strong's VPN, and have been using them a happily for a year. With their app they make it easy to switch locations and they have so many options for what package to use. I live in Shanghai by the way and generally the internet where I live is not the best. It is better with a VPN, and this one is the best I've found.


----------



## badsector

just tested http://shayu.co/745473

they got 5 china servers. pretty decent speed


----------



## bean481

ExpressVPN and StrongVPN usually get the top ratings


----------



## bean481

Here's a useful review website for VPNs for use in China

5 Best VPNs for China (December 2014) - Best VPN.com


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

I use Express VPN. 

I find that Internet explorer is the best browser to use with it. I have used Google Chrome and Firefox but there tends to be breaks in the system especially when watching UK TV with these last two. Whereas with IE I can happily sit back and watch uninterupted BBC TV.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## bean481

ExpressVPN can be used on mobiles as well as computer on the same account.


----------



## nssan

I am using a simple and easy VPN service with servers in California, USA. Here is the link: www 00vpn . com , its been working well for me so far


----------



## bellathomas

i donot know.


----------



## DrakeVault

If you are looking for a reliable VPN then try http://www.sunvpn.net/. I have been using this for more than a year now specially if I travel abroad. When I was in China, I am able to view my emails and access websites that usually are blocked by the great firewall.


----------



## jamesbara

I had a friend visit China recently and he picked up a good Chinese VPN from indiegogo.com


----------



## bean481

I've found that the best speed varies from one server to another on a daily basis, together with the type of connection. Do speed checks regularly to find the best server location. I use www.speedtest.net


----------



## ashriley

I use mxvpn and have 100M per day free


----------



## Zhongshan Billy

I have been here more than six years now and Express VPN has become my favourite. 
I run three businesses in the UK from my apartment here. 

Occasionally I get blocked but in minutes I am up and running again. 

However you do need to be sure you take up any updates.

It does cost just under 9 dollars a month but that is just petty cash to what the internet brings in.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## bean481

Express VPN customer service are very responsive to queries and problems. I've tried VyprVPN and it's slower.


----------



## NazneenKhan

Yes, even I have used Express Vpn and its really nice as compare to other hotspot shield and zenmate.


----------



## endtagster

My advice is, if you need to accessed blocked website from China on a day-to-day basis, you should go with a paid VPN provider. The free ones are not worth the trouble (some might contain virus). The price is usually below $12 per month. 

However, if you search VPN providers online, even if you search China VPNs, the ones in the result might not be the best ones. They could be a big provider with a lot of advertising budget but poor service for China. Many well-known VPN providers are suffering from blocking right now. So you might consider avoiding big names such as Astrill, PureVPN etc.

I've found this VPN comparison site (for China users only) quite useful: VPNDada.com | Best VPN Services for China. They run a regularly updated list of best VPNs for China: Best VPNs for China (Updated: Aug 2015) | VPNDada.com . I've been using two of the ones they recommended. They are both quite good.


----------



## bean481

Vpncompare.co.uk is a very useful site and they are very helpful too.


----------



## ericjohnson

I am going to visit Shanghai Tech University, is there any ideal place for traveling in short term?.


----------

